# How can you tell?



## amanda_rumbolt (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay im new so i dont know if im posting this in the right section, so im sorry if im not. 

BUT, i am possibly buying a peekapoo, YES, i know its a "mut" but i dont care lol. But i know the Pekegnise has as underbite, so i was wondering if there is any way you could tell when the dog is a puppy if it will have an underbite.

I am going to see the puppy today, not purchase but just viewing, but urgent replies would be very helpful : )

Thanks so much

Amanda


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Bites can change so you can't 100% tell. I'd just look at the mouth and see. If it's very undershot, it will probably not grow out of it. If it's slightly undershot, there's a chance it could fix but generally it won't. Just a quick google shows me most peekapoos are at least slightly undershot as adults, some have very pronounced underbites. If you don't like that look and it's that important to you, I'd suggest another breed.


But I do wonder why you want this particular mix if you don't like the characteristics of one of the breeds? I don't have a problem with responsibly breeding mixed breeds but be aware there are some very bad breeders in toy breeds. They are the 'it' dog and a lot of people are just trying to make a quick buck by crossing them to anything and everything without thought to health or temperament. There are many many many more bad breeders of these dogs than good ones so just... be careful.


----------



## amanda_rumbolt (Aug 26, 2009)

I have been researching breeds apon breeds lol.
I started looking about a month ago on just information.
I have read on Peekapoos and apparently they are pretty good dogs. 
The only thing i had a problem with was the chance of a signi***ant underbite. 
But most pictures ive seen didnt have one.

Does anyone know anything about genetics for getting an underbite, like if the mother does or dont or if the father does or dont to know if the puppy will have one?

Thanks


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

amanda_rumbolt said:


> I have been researching breeds apon breeds lol.
> I started looking about a month ago on just information.
> I have read on Peekapoos and apparently they are pretty good dogs.
> The only thing i had a problem with was the chance of a signi***ant underbite.
> ...


I had a dog with a slight underbite and neither parent did and he was a breed that typically doesn't have underbites. In the short nosed breeds like pekes, shih tzus, and boxers, etc it's pretty common even in mixes. It's very common also in indiscriminately bred toy breeds too. 

What kind of characteristics are you looking for in a dog? If you want one that is no shedding be aware some peekapoos will shed and you can't really tell as a puppy. I work in a shelter and we get in quite a few mixed breeds that weren't supposed to shed but do because they inherited the wrong parent's coat type. People could probably give you some suggestions on breeds if you tell us what traits you prefer. (shedding, grooming, energy level, size, etc)


----------



## amanda_rumbolt (Aug 26, 2009)

I already have a border collie mix that sheds like a beast so its not a big deal about sheeding. Im not really worrying about the underbite, i would just prefer not having one. 

I have read up numerous times about the peekapoo, and its sounds like a fairly nice dog : )


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

What drew you to this breeder?...what kind of heath guarantee are they offering?....what are the parents pedigree ?

these are things you need to consider and things you should care about

you don't want to give money to a puppy mill or a BYB


----------



## amanda_rumbolt (Aug 26, 2009)

The breeder is an old couple with a peekapoo, this is their only litter. I went to see the puppy and it seemed to be weel looked after. It wasnt skinny, her coat was very shiny and she was very content being in my arms.


----------



## HersheyBear (Dec 13, 2008)

Since a "Peekapoo" is a mix between two different breeds, the puppies will vary widely in appearance and temperament. There is no guarantee what your puppy will grow up to be like, and since the parents weren't health tested, no guarantee the puppy won't be free of any hereditary conditions.


----------



## MichMoeLevi (Apr 17, 2009)

I have a pug mix. She has a significant underbite and my first vet had told me she will need about 3 surgeries. On a second opinion from another vet, it turned out surgery was unnecessary. What I learned from the experience is that teeth only need to be removed if they are coming in contact with another tooth that would eventually chip, but you'll only be able to tell once the adult teeth come in. 

Levi chipped a bit of her tooth from her underbite when she was a puppy, but once her adult teeth came in, her underbite was not at risk of chipping her teeth anymore. Every so often her teeth appear over top of her upper lip, but other than that, she eats fine and chews just fine, so I'm not worried about it.


----------

